# Brush recommendations?



## Josh (Jan 11, 2019)

Hey so I’ve been commissioned to do an acrylic piece on a fairly small space. I was just wondering if anybody could recommend a very fine brush for extremely tiny details.


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

For tiny details, I recommend Winsor and Newton brush. These high-quality Winsor and Newton miniature brushes are among the best miniature paint brushes available. This tool is excellent for both complex strokes and precise painting.


----------

